# Using Matcha Powder (green tea powder)



## MrKleen (Jun 1, 2013)

I was thinking of making a matcha soap.  Either CP or HP.  The powder itself is green so I was thinking about using it as a colorant, but it got me thinking.  Would the tea turn brown over time as with other herbs due to oxidation?  I was thinking of mixing in green oxide just in case.

Will the lye cook the leaves and turn it brown as well?  At which phase do I add the matcha?  Should I mix the matcha in with the water with the lye?  Should I brew some green tea for the lye water and use matcha powder in addition towards trace?


----------



## three_little_fishes (Jun 1, 2013)

I've never used tea, but here are a couple of threads about it including one with pictures of a bar with a green tea swirl. 

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/f22/green-tea-swirl-31797/

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/f11/green-tea-31723/


----------



## welsh black (Jun 2, 2013)

I made soap with green tea - brewed the tea and strained it before adding the NaOH - the liquid went brown and made the soap an unattractive brown colour, found out later through this forum that the tannin in the tea made the soap brown.  it was suggested that I freeze the liquid before adding the NaOH, but I haven't tried it yet as I was so disappointed in the colour and don't want to waste a batch.


----------



## elizmar2006 (Jun 2, 2013)

Someone just posted a link to a site talking about natural colorants. Below is the result of adding green tea powder to color the soap. It looks like it's more likely to turn brown.
http://candleandsoap.about.com/od/p...e-Star-Natural-Colors/greenteapowdersoap1.htm


----------



## carlatfalls (Jun 3, 2013)

Hi. I made a soap using the green tea powder and it turn to a very ugly greenish brown...I can try take a pic for you. I then added some green colour and didn't help it at all. Right now I have lots of this powder and even the raw material is turning smelly. I had to add a good amount of fragrance to cover it up. Maybe yo should try a small batch and see how it looks like frozen, with color and just with the tea.
I end up using pigment to paint the whole bar black and put some red roses on top. It look attractive and people love it but I use only as a show piece as I don't want to sell it due to the amount of color and fragrance I added to try to fix it!


----------



## MrKleen (Jun 3, 2013)

Doesn't soaking the green tea powder with Vitamin E oil prevent it from oxidizing brown?  I'd love to see a picture of the soap.


----------



## WAsoaps (Nov 14, 2013)

Hey, have you tried this? 
This is a soap I've been hoping to make... and besides the awesome smell I was mainly hoping to use it because (1) it's natural and (2) the beautiful color!

I would love to know how to keep the green color.

Have you tried adding vitamin E oil to it?

BUMP!


----------



## paillo (Nov 14, 2013)

I made the mistake of using green tea powder in a batch of soap a year or so ago. Not only did it turn an unattractive brownish color, but it was scratchy as all get-out. Will be curious as to how others have successfully used it


----------



## WAsoaps (Nov 14, 2013)

At what point in the process did you put the matcha powder in?
Did you put it into the oil or straight into the cooking soap?


----------



## Jupiterstargalaxy (Dec 19, 2020)

MrKleen said:


> I was thinking of making a matcha soap.  Either CP or HP.  The powder itself is green so I was thinking about using it as a colorant, but it got me thinking.  Would the tea turn brown over time as with other herbs due to oxidation?  I was thinking of mixing in green oxide just in case.
> 
> Will the lye cook the leaves and turn it brown as well?  At which phase do I add the matcha?  Should I mix the matcha in with the water with the lye?  Should I brew some green tea for the lye water and use matcha powder in addition towards trace?


Hello, I know this is an old thread but I use natural colorants in my cp soaps and matcha is one. I thought it would stay brown after mixing but it turned a beautiful light olive green color. I added the tea to my hot oils and then when cool mixed in my lye water. It turned brown while mixing and then pouring but in the mold as it cools it turns green. Have no fear


----------

